# September 19: Talk Like A Pirate Day



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 18, 2010)

*Celebrate Pirate Day, Matey!*
Saturday, September 18, 2010 

Ahoy! Sunday (9/19) is Talk Like a Pirate Day, and our online friends are sharing the best ways to celebrate with your family. Get your official pirate name, perfect the lingo, and you're sure to never walk the plank. Yo-ho-ho ...


Pirate Cookies -- The Cookie Mama

Famous Pirate Parents We Love -- Babble

Arrr! Here Be 10 Pirate Sites and Tools to Check Out, Matey! -- Mashable 

Ahoy, Make Crafts for Talk Like a Pirate Day! -- Alpha Mom

Pirate-Themed Children's Books -- Talk Like a Pirate

Talk Like a Pirate Day: "I'm a Pirate" Song -- YouTube

Pirate-Themed Activities and Crafts -- A to Z Kids Stuff

Pirate Cupcakes -- Just Jenn Recipes

Pirates of the Caravan: Have a Jolly Good Time in the Car -- Mom's Minivan

Pirate Talk Translator -- Talk Like a Pirate

_Arrrrrr_ You Ready for International Talk Like a Pirate Day? -- Wired.com

Get Your Pirate Name! -- Pirate Quiz


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2010)

My pirate name is horrible!!!! 

Dirty Davy Rackham    



> You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to  get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. You have  the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced  RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a  pirate.      Arr!


(and, yes, I bathe at least daily)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine's not any better:



> Dirty Davy Cash
> 
> You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. You're musical, and you've got a certain style if not flair. You'll do just fine. Arr!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 18, 2010)

For the iPad fan: Celebrate Talk Like A Pirate Day With Todo for IPad Theme - PCWorld


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2010)

And, of course:



> A pirate walks into a bar with a paper towel on his head. The bartender asks what it is for.
> Sadly, the pirate replies, "There be a bounty on me head, mate!"


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 18, 2010)

Iron Anne Kidd 

A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you a tough person. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a much better name.    I'm guessing the quiz was written by a woman!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Sep 28, 2010)

The celebrations continue:


----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2010)

Time management for pirates:


----------

